

The Practical Guide to Finding the Right Designer - roh26it
http://blog.framebench.com/find-the-right-designer-for-your-next-big-thing/

======
praveenyadav
It is indeed hell of a job headhunting for the right designer. This looks like
a great starting point. Well written !!

~~~
roh26it
Thanks! All ears to knowing more tips on how to find great designers.

